# Game of Plants...



## Vazkez (31 Oct 2014)

Hi guys 

I started a litlle game for us 

The rulles:

Below you find lots of aquarium plants (lol was a bit hard to colect them). Hopefully I did not miss anything.
The game is for favorite plant in aquascape and / or the most stunnig plants 

If you join this litlle game you will have 30 points.

You can allocate your points as you wish, however the maximum for one plant from one player is 15 points.

The game ends next Tuesday (04/10 )

I will update this list with numbers (if I will able to)



Acorus

gramineus/green

Acorus

variegatus white

Acorus
pusillus

Alternanthera

Bettzickiana aurea

Alternanthera

Bettzickiana red

Alternanthera

cardinalis

Alternanthera

lilacina

Alternanthera

reinickii

Alternanthera

rosaefolia

Alternanthera

sessilis

Ammania

gracilis red

Ammania

gracilis green

Anubias

afzellii

Anubias

barteri

Anubias

barteri species

Anubias

caffeefolia

Anubias

congensis arrow

Anubias

congensis round

Anubias

gilletii

Anubias

gracilis

Anubias

hastifolia

Anubias

heterophylla

Anubias

heterophylla big

Anubias

kruising/minima

Anubias

Lanceolata

Anubias

nana *10*

anubias

nana big

anubias

nana mini

Anubias

saggitte

Anubias

barteri big

Bacopa

australis

Bacopa

caroliniana

Bacopa

lanigera

Bacopa

monieri

Bolbitis

heudelotii

Ceratopteris

cornuta

Ceratopteris

thalictroides

Chamaedorea

elegans

Chlorophytum

bichetii

Cordyline

red edge

Cryptocoryne

balansae *5*

Cryptocoryne

beckettii

Cryptocoryne

costata

Cryptocoryne

indonesii

Cryptocoryne

legroi

Cryptocoryne

lucens

Cryptocoryne

lutea

Cryptocoryne

moehlmannii

Cryptocoryne

nevellii

Cryptocoryne

parva

Cryptocoryne

petchii

Cryptocoryne

pontederifolia

Cryptocoryne

species brown *5*

Cryptocoryne

species red

Cryptocoryne

species green *5*

Cryptocoryne

undulata

Cryptocoryne

green crisped leaf

Cryptocoryne

walkerii

Cryptocoryne

wendtii

Cryptocoryne

wendtii brown

Cryptocoryne

wendtii

Cryptocoryne

wendtii green

Cryptocoryne

willissii

Cyperus

helferii

Didiplis

diandra

Dracaena

compact mix

Dracaena

marginiata (red)

Dracaena

sanderiana (white green)

Echinodorus

amazonicus

Echinodorus

argentinensis

Echinodorus

barthii

Echinodorus

bleheri

Echinodorus

compacta

Echinodorus

cordifolius (radicans)

Echinodorus

Cordifolius red

Echinodorus

Devils Eye

Echinodorus

Fantastic Color

Echinodorus

Felix

Echinodorus

Green Flame

Mini Echinodorus pour nano !!!

Echinodorus

grisebachii

Echinodorus

harbig

Echinodorus

harbig red

Echinodorus

horizontalis

Echinodorus

Hot Pepper

Echinodorus

yellow Sun

Echinodorus

Latifolius

Echinodorus

leopard

Echinodorus

magdalensis

Echinodorus

Marble Queen

Echinodorus

martii/major

Echinodorus

oriental

Echinodorus

osiris - rubra

Echinodorus

ozelot red

Echinodorus

ozelot green

Echinodorus

Paul Kloecker

Echinodorus

Red devil

Echinodorus

Red Flame

Echinodorus

Regina Hildebrandt

Echinodorus

Reni

Echinodorus

rosé

Echinodorus

rubin

Echinodorus

schlueteri

Echinodorus

tenellus

Echinodorus

tropica

Echinodorus

uruguayensis

Echinodorus Premium

Culture immergée !

Mix de variétés reds

Eleocharis

acicularis

Eleocharis

vivpara

Eriocaulon

Eusteralis

narrow leaf

Eusteralis

stellata

Fittonia

red

Fittonia

green

Glossostigma

elatinoides

Gymnocoronis

green

Hedyotis

salzmannii

Hemianthus

callitrichoides

Hemigraphis

colorata (feuilles larges)

Hemigraphis

exotica (feuilles étroites)

Hemigraphis

species red

Heteranthera

zosterifolia *10*

Hottonia

inflata

Hydrocotyle

leucocephala

Hydrocotyle

tripartita (sp. Japan)

Hygrophila

corymbosa

Hygrophila

difformis

Hygrophila

dwarf

Hygrophila

guianensis

Hygrophila

pinnatifida

Hygrophila

polysperma

Hygrophila

polysperma Rosanervig

Hygrophila

red-green

Hygrophila

salicifolia

Hygrophila

siamensis

Hygrophila

stricta tai

Juncus

repens

Lagenandra

meeboldi

Lagenandra

thwaitesii

Lilaeopsis

carolinensis

Lilaeopsis

mauritiana

Lilaeopsis

novae-zelandiae

Limnophila

aromatica

Limnophila

sessiliflora - ambulia

Littorella

uniflora

Lobelia

cardinalis

Lobelia

cardinalis mini

Ludwigia

arcuata

Ludwigia

glandulosa

Ludwigia

inclinata greenicillata

Ludwigia

perennis

Ludwigia

repens

Ludwigia

Repens 'Rubin'

Lysimachia

aurea / yellow

Lysimachia

nummularia / green

Marsilea

quadrifolia / hirsuta

Micranthemum

micranthemoides

Micranthemum

umbrosum

Microsorum

crisped leaves

Microsorum

mini

Microsorum

minor (narrow leafs)

Microsorum

pteropus (normal)

Myriophyllum

simulans

Nesaea

crassicaulis

Nymphea

tijgerlotus bulb with leafs

Ophiopogon

kyoto

Ophiopogon

gigantea

Ophiopogon

japonica

Ophiopogon

variegata

Pogostemon

erectus (small)

Pogostemon

helferi

Pogostemon

octopus (big)

Polygonum

red

Proserpinaca

palustris

Ranunculus

inundatus

Rorippa

aquatica

Rotala

Boshi - Nanjenshan

Rotala

indica

Rotala

rotundifolia

Rotala

sp. green    *15*

Rotala

wallichii

Sagittaria

subulata

Samolus

valerendi

Saururus

cernuus

Shinnersia

yellow - green

Shinnersia

green

Spatiphyllum

white - green

Spatiphyllum

green

Spiranthes

Orchidé aquatique

Staurogyne

sp.

Syngonium

white / green

syngonium

red

Tonina

fluviatilis

Utricularia

graminifolia

Zosterella

dubia


Acorus

gramineus/green

Acorus

variegatus white

Acorus

pusillus

Alternanthera

Bettzickiana aurea

Alternanthera

Bettzickiana red

Alternanthera

cardinalis

Alternanthera

lilacina

Alternanthera

reinickii

Alternanthera

rosaefolia

Alternanthera

sessilis

Ammania

gracilis red

Ammania

gracilis green

Anubias

afzellii

Anubias

barteri

Anubias

barteri species

Anubias

caffeefolia

Anubias

congensis arrow

Anubias

congensis round

Anubias

gilletii

Anubias

gracilis

Anubias

hastifolia

Anubias

heterophylla

Anubias

heterophylla big

Anubias

kruising/minima

Anubias

Lanceolata

Anubias

nana

anubias

nana big

anubias

nana mini

Anubias

saggitte

Anubias

barteri big

Bacopa

australis

Bacopa

caroliniana

Bacopa

lanigera (white/green)

Bacopa

monieri

Bolbitis

heudelotii *20*

Ceratopteris

cornuta

Ceratopteris

thalictroides

Chamaedorea

elegans

Chlorophytum

bichetii

Cordyline

red edge

Cryptocoryne

balansae

Cryptocoryne

beckettii

Cryptocoryne

costata

Cryptocoryne

indonesii

Cryptocoryne

legroi

Cryptocoryne

lucens

Cryptocoryne

lutea

Cryptocoryne

moehlmannii

Cryptocoryne

nevellii

Cryptocoryne

parva

Cryptocoryne

petchii

Cryptocoryne

pontederifolia

Cryptocoryne

species brown

Cryptocoryne

species red

Cryptocoryne

species green

Cryptocoryne

undulata

Cryptocoryne

green crisped leaf

Cryptocoryne

walkerii

Cryptocoryne

wendtii

Cryptocoryne

wendtii brown

Cryptocoryne

wendtii tropica

Cryptocoryne

wendtii green

Cryptocoryne

willissii

Cyperus

helferii

Didiplis

diandra

Dracaena

compact mix

Dracaena

marginiata (red)

Dracaena

sanderiana (white green)

Echinodorus

amazonicus

Echinodorus

argentinensis

Echinodorus

barthii

Echinodorus

bleheri

Echinodorus

compacta

Echinodorus

cordifolius (radicans)

Echinodorus

Cordifolius red

Echinodorus

Devils Eye

Echinodorus

Fantastic Color

Echinodorus

Felix

Echinodorus

Green Flame

Mini Echinodorus pour nano !!!

Echinodorus

grisebachii

Echinodorus

harbig

Echinodorus

harbig red

Echinodorus

horizontalis

Echinodorus

Hot Pepper

Echinodorus

yellow Sun

Echinodorus

Latifolius

Echinodorus

leopard

Echinodorus

magdalensis

Echinodorus

Marble Queen

Echinodorus

martii/major

Echinodorus

oriental

Echinodorus

osiris - rubra

Echinodorus

ozelot red

Echinodorus

ozelot green

Echinodorus

Paul Kloecker

Echinodorus

Red devil

Echinodorus

Red Flame

Echinodorus

Regina Hildebrandt

Echinodorus

Reni

Echinodorus

rosé

Echinodorus

rubin

Echinodorus

schlueteri

Echinodorus

tenellus

Echinodorus

tropica

Echinodorus

uruguayensis

Echinodorus Premium

Culture immergée !

Mix de variétés reds

Eleocharis

acicularis

Eleocharis

vivpara

Eriocaulon

Eusteralis

narrow leaf

Eusteralis

stellata

Fittonia

red

Fittonia

green

Glossostigma

elatinoides

Gymnocoronis

green

Hedyotis

salzmannii

Hemianthus

callitrichoides

Hemigraphis

colorata (feuilles larges)

Hemigraphis

exotica (feuilles étroites)

Hemigraphis

species red

Heteranthera

zosterifolia

Hottonia

inflata

Hydrocotyle

leucocephala

Hydrocotyle

tripartita (sp. Japan)

Hygrophila

corymbosa

Hygrophila

difformis

Hygrophila

dwarf

Hygrophila

guianensis

Hygrophila

pinnatifida

Hygrophila

polysperma

Hygrophila

polysperma Rosanervig

Hygrophila

red-green

Hygrophila

salicifolia

Hygrophila

siamensis

Hygrophila

stricta tai

Juncus

repens

Lagenandra

meeboldi

Lagenandra

thwaitesii

Lilaeopsis

carolinensis

Lilaeopsis

mauritiana

Lilaeopsis

novae-zelandiae

Limnophila

aromatica *10*

Limnophila

sessiliflora - ambulia

Littorella

uniflora

Lobelia

cardinalis

Lobelia

cardinalis mini

Ludwigia

arcuata

Ludwigia

glandulosa

Ludwigia

inclinata greenicillata

Ludwigia

perennis

Ludwigia

repens

Ludwigia

Repens 'Rubin'

Lysimachia

aurea / yellow

Lysimachia

nummularia / green

Marsilea

quadrifolia / hirsuta

Micranthemum

micranthemoides

Micranthemum

umbrosum

Microsorum

crisped leaves

Microsorum

mini

Microsorum

minor (narrow leafs)

Microsorum

pteropus (normal)

Myriophyllum

simulans

Nesaea

crassicaulis

Nymphea

tijgerlotus

Ophiopogon

kyoto

Ophiopogon

gigantea

Ophiopogon

japonica

Ophiopogon

variegata

Pogostemon

erectus

Pogostemon

helferi

Pogostemon

octopus

Polygonum

red

Proserpinaca

palustris

Ranunculus

inundatus

Rorippa

aquatica

Rotala

Boshi - Nanjenshan

Rotala

indica

Rotala

rotundifolia

Rotala

sp. green

Rotala

wallichii

Sagittaria

subulata

Samolus

valerendi

Saururus

cernuus

Shinnersia

yellow - green

Shinnersia

green

Spatiphyllum

white - green

Spatiphyllum

green

Spiranthes

Orchidé aquatique

Staurogyne

sp.

Syngonium

white / green

syngonium

red

Tonina

fluviatilis

Utricularia

graminifolia

Zosterella

dubia


Aponogeton

boivinianus

Aponogeton

capuronii

Aponogeton

Henkelianus

Aponogeton

longiplumulosus

Aponogeton

madagascariensis

Aponogeton

ulvaceus

Barclaya



Chladoflora

aegagropila

Chladoflora

aegagropila

Chladoflora

aegagropila

Crinum

Thaianum

Crinum

calamistratum

Crinum

natans

Eichornea

azurea

Java moss (vesicularia)

i

Utricularia

graminifolia:

Epaqmat green touch

Nymphoides

aquatica (banana plant)

Riccia

fluitans


Anchor moss

Taxiphyllum sp.

Brazil moss

Vesicularia sp.

China moss

Vesicularia sp.

Christmas moss

Vesi. montagnei

Creeping moss

Erect moss

Vesicularia reticulata

Fissidens fontanus *10*

Phoenix moss

Flame moss

Taxiphyllum species

Flat mos

Drepanocladus sp.

Giant moss

Taxiphyllum sp.

Java moss

Vesicularia dubyana

Lomariopsis lineata

Mini Java moss

Taxiphyllum sp.

Mini Taiwan Moss

Isopterygium sp.

Peacock moss

Taxiphyllum sp.

Pellia epiphylla

Quell Willow moss

Fontinalis hypnoides

Spiky moss

Taxiphyllum sp.

Stringy moss

Leptodictyum riparium

Taiwan mos

Taxiphyllum alternans

Weeping moss

Taxiphyllum barbieri *15*

Vesicularia ferriei

Willow moss

Fontinalis antipyretica


Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan' *15*

Limnophila hippuridoides *15*

Rotala sp Colorata* 5*

Bacopa sp Colorata *5*

Cryptocoryne sp spiralis *5*

Crypt Amoricum* 5*

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis* 20*


----------



## Bhu (31 Oct 2014)

Ha ha ha that's a ridiculous list.... I had no idea there were so many available!


----------



## Vazkez (31 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Ha ha ha that's a ridiculous list.... I had no idea there were so many available!



I knew some will say that


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2014)

Lol...you need to get out more...Rotala green 15, Taxiphyllum barbieri 15.


----------



## Wisey (31 Oct 2014)

TL; DR so hoping these are on the list 

Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'
Limnophila hippuridoides


----------



## Vazkez (31 Oct 2014)

Wisey said:


> TL; DR so hoping these are on the list
> 
> Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan'
> Limnophila hippuridoides



They are now lol


----------



## GHNelson (31 Oct 2014)

Rotala sp Colorata
Bacopa sp Colorata
Rotala sp Enie
Cryptocoryne sp red and green and brown balansae
Cryptocoryne sp spiralis


----------



## stu_ (31 Oct 2014)

Congratulations you win the prize for possibly the longest single post in Ukaps history.
I  think I just worn my fingerprint off,getting to the end of it 

Crypt Amoricum 10
Bolbitus heudelotii 10
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 10


----------



## parotet (31 Oct 2014)

Bolbitis heleudotii 10
Limnophila aromatica 10
Heteranthera zoosterifolia 10

TBH I could submit 100 lists like this one. Love them all.

Jordi


----------



## Michael W (31 Oct 2014)

Anubias Nana 10
Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis 10
Fissidens Fontanus 10


----------



## Bhu (1 Nov 2014)

Lol you did miss some! Where are the aponogetons...  

Ok 
echinodorus tenellus 10
Alternanthera rosaefolia 10
Echinodorus Belheri 10


----------

